# Breaking News Alert! Fish in Vancouver harbour signal SOS



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

..........


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Propaganda from the Vancouver Aquarium... still got my attention though!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

ThePhoenix said:


> Propaganda from the Vancouver Aquarium... still got my attention though!


Well I still like the message and personally support it.

"Ocean Wise is a Vancouver Aquarium conservation program created to educate and empower consumers about the issues surrounding sustainable seafood."


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww I was on my way to being impressed..good message though.


----------

